# Hannah ~ Journal Time



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

1/6/13

So, today I got in contact with my brother. And I JUST found out, my dad re-married in July 2012. I had no idea he was remarrying let alone seeing someone.

Communication is a two way street, I haven't tried contacting him, as a 15 year old girl I was hurt very deeply by some of the things he said and did. I haven't wanted to put myself back out there to get hurt by him again so I don't contact him though this year in May/June I sent him a card for his birthday. Didn't hear back.

Well, I need to get in touch with my dad to get some paperwork for me. I sent him a message on FB on Christmas. He never responded, he actually deleted his Facebook.

So I told my brother I needed his number and of course that led into a long discussion of events and what not.

Turns out my Bro was at the wedding and didn't tell me! WHAT THE HECK!?

I'm very upset today and decided to write it out since I can't rant to Alex whom is at work... 

My week has been pretty bad after my mothers dog gobbled up my CTEE that Alex gave to me as a present, then I had to rush Ebony to the vet because it made her sick and paid a huge vet bill. Now I discover he is remarried, has a cat and after stating he will not give me my much needed documents until I contact him, and he's ignoring me????

I have no idea how I should be feeling other than very, very upset.

- H


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

1/7/13

I stopped by Petco yesterday to look at the bettas since it was on the way home. The lady that was working there was feeding the bettas....dead shrimp.

So I start asking her about the sick fish. They "treat" dropsy and ick and things like that. But when I asked her about the chewed up tails, she said they "Don't chew their tails, they Shed their tails and if the tail grows back is up to the fish."

I wasn't sure if I should laugh or be amazed that THIS woman was running the fish department. 

It just... astonishes me that people run areas they know nothing about.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

1/19/13

Today I traveled to Three different petcos in search of a particular harness for my two new min pin puppies. Needless to say, after driving 45 minutes to the third Petco I didn't find it and was pretty pissed.

I looked through the bettas and no one really popped out at me. when I was getting ready to go, I see a CT girl, probably 4-5 months old and has a blue marble body with pink and red in her tail. Sooo pretty, I couldn't leave her.

I'm going to try to keep this up to date :3


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

1/19/13

Movie Review...Type of Thing...

Movie in Question; The Dark Knight Rises

Rating on scale of 1-5; Rate is a 4.5

This movie was excellent. The main thing I didn't like was the story line was somewhat confusing, and although enjoyable you may need to pause it and rethink over what had been said to understand.

Good plot twists and good acting. Wasn't too fond of Anne Hathaway in this movie though. Alfred's crying made me cry to be honest but I still really, really enjoyed this movie.

A review I saw on youtube stated they wish Batman had died in the film, but I quite like the ending, I feel that it is perfect.

Hannah


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

1/22/13

Movie Review; Movie in question;

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter

Rating: 5

I watched this movie twice. I really really loved it. The story line fits into Abraham's actual life (I googled it!) so it's fairly accurate. Though I doubt our 16th President was slaying vampires! LOL

Normally I wouldn't add a spoiler but I have to say this; my favorite scene was when Ab went after his Mother's murderer. When he chased him through the running horses, it was simply fantastic. That scene I watched a third time.

Anyone looking for a good vampire film should pick this up! It's unique and simply great!

Hannah


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

hannah16 said:


> 1/7/13
> 
> I stopped by Petco yesterday to look at the bettas since it was on the way home. The lady that was working there was feeding the bettas....dead shrimp.
> 
> ...


It's sad how little pet store employees know. One time when I was buying a fish, the cashier told me that the pet store only feeds them once a week because that way the fish don't poop as much so they can change the water less often. And she thought that was a good idea, so she now does the same with her own pet fish!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Irishdancer said:


> It's sad how little pet store employees know. One time when I was buying a fish, the cashier told me that the pet store only feeds them once a week because that way the fish don't poop as much so they can change the water less often. And she thought that was a good idea, so she now does the same with her own pet fish!



WOW.. that's just sad. =/


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

1/25/13

I feel really really sick and I think it's because of the cinnamon in these chocolates. Brah.


----------

